# Christmas is over............but.........



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

My daughter has just turned 8, after Christmas. I know she still believes in Santa. I go online every year and have a customized letter sent to her from Santa. This past year, she also got, with that custom letter, a "Nice List" certificate, a picture of Santa that he signed, and a picture of Rudolf with his "hoof print" signature.

I know at some point, her friends will tell her "there's no Santa; he's not real". I'm so frightful of that moment, because she'll know we've lied to her.  This past Christmas she did ask me if Santa is real, and I told her "yes". Christmas, to me, is magical and I want to instill that in her.

How do you overcome this with your growing child?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

My son is a non believer and you know why. But, with my youngest brother I went all out to make Santa real. Including standing in the cold for a toy in limited supplies because my bother was convinced Santa would find a way to bring it to him. 

The sad part is that my evil sister started blurting out to my mom no ridiculous it was to her that my brother was 10 and still believing. My brother heard all of this. He tells me it was a very cruel way of finding out. She did the same think to me but I knew she was a b1tch already. 

I'm sure you can find a way to tell your daughter and I'm sure she won't think of you as a liar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I am guessing that 90% of eight year olds know that Santa is not real. They just don't want to KNOW that he is not real. 

We told our kids that once they quit believing, Santa gifts will stop. So they still believe (oldest is 20).


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


> I am guessing that 90% of eight year olds know that Santa is not real. They just don't want to KNOW that he is not real.
> 
> We told our kids that once they quit believing, Santa gifts will stop. So they still believe (oldest is 20).


Thanks for your response! 

I have an only child that's in that 10%, so her only influences of hearing the truth will come from her friends that have older siblings and school....that's my guess. And having an only child, I've never had to deal with this and I know it's going to come at some point. I knew my TAM friends would help me out on this one. 

I like the part about "once they quit believing, the Santa gifts will stop". I'm sure that'll keep her believing. She LOVES Christmas and loves to receive her gifts.

I won't stop the Santa letters that she gets every year; that'll keep her guessing!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

mablenc said:


> My son is a non believer and you know why. But, with my youngest brother I went all out to make Santa real. Including standing in the cold for a toy in limited supplies because my bother was convinced Santa would find a way to bring it to him.
> 
> The sad part is that my evil sister started blurting out to my mom no ridiculous it was to her that my brother was 10 and still believing. My brother heard all of this. He tells me it was a very cruel way of finding out. She did the same think to me but I knew she was a b1tch already.
> 
> ...


Mabe Babe, that was very cruel indeed. I don't want my one and only child to go through this in a cruel manner at all. I'm sorry that happened to you and your family.  


Hugs and gropes!


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

southern wife said:


> How do you overcome this with your growing child?


I don't think its that big of a deal - telling them that is. I normally just wait for their cue ie: "Mummy, is Santa real?" Then I tell just tell them, gently. Oldest was about 4 or 5 at the time and couldn't stop laughing and the next child thought she had been let into the best kept secret. As long as they knew they were still going to be receiving presents, they weren't phased in the least.

Having said that, a friend decided to finally tell her then 9 or 10 year old who took it quite badly ... as in crying, devastated, disbelief. Then when her husband came home from work he got angry with his wife and suddenly "santa" was real again.

So, good luck with whatever you decide to do - it can be tricky that's for sure.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Don't worry about it SW! The magic will still be there. My kids all know Santa is not real but they still have a great time at Christmas. I do recommend though that the next time he asks to tell the truth. Our kids took it well and still have fun.


----------

